# Kijiji allert. home recording computer setup. $200 Tavistock



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

* home recording computer setup*

Good day...I am selling my Home recording Computer...
Everything you need to Record, Edit, Master and Burn your finished Projects.
The Computer is a...Pentium 4, 2.8 gightz with 1.5 Gigs of RAM
(Fresh install of Windows XP)

CPU is Loaded with only Digital Recording and Music Creation programs.
Everything you need and then some...
Pro Audio 9...
Sony's Sound Forge...
FL Studio...
Sonic Foundry's awesome Acid Pro...
Native Instrument's Generator
Steinberg's Wavelab
all capable of 24 bit recording ...and excellent CD quality Output....
Plug-in packages galore...Master and Edit your recordings to the fullest !!!
Huge Loops library included...(Acid Pro)
All H.Q. .Wav format...Rock, Blues, Metal, Dance / Techno

Everything is hooked up and ready to be demonstrated ..

*** Help is also available as I have used this software for over 5 years.
and have completed 2 CDs of my own originals, plus a few projects recording
demos etc. for songwriters

(Over $2000 in software)
Selling for $200 - A STEAL Of A DEAL...

Selling only because I bought a new CPU
The $200 price is for the CPU with software alone...
The complete system including monitor, keyboard, mouse 
and speaker system with sub is available but cost will be $300 for everything

Contact for any questions
519 342 5257


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not into recording and I know this is not a new CPU by any stretch of the imagination but why is this a Kijiji alert? The price is not astronomical.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

(Over $2000 in software). 

I'm not not into recording either. But, for those 
who are, they may find this worth checking into.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My suspicion is that the software is pirated. I could be completely wrong though. 



laristotle said:


> (Over $2000 in software).
> 
> I'm not not into recording either. But, for those
> who are, they may find this worth checking into.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

could be. easy to find out by asking if 
hey have the (store bought) install disc's.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> (Over $2000 in software).
> 
> I'm not not into recording either. But, for those
> who are, they may find this worth checking into.


Okay, got ya. I was thinking you were posting the alert as if it was a bad thing.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

OK .. I can see now how it can be interpreted that way. 
I'll find a way to clarify in future postings. tnx steadly.


----------

